# Outstanding Weekend in POC



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Great weekend in POC with the new boat. She continues to rock.

Had a rock star crew with Farley and Neblett on deck. 

Went five for twelve over two days. Most fish hooked on trolled baits. Again the five second line was hot. Another cool thing was that on two separate occasions, we had a single tarpon, over six feet long come up behind the boat while we were trolling and swim in the prop wash right under the swim platform about two feet under the water for about ten seconds and then slowly swim off.

Full report is over on the Project Tarpon board.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good work Scott. It sounds like you built the boat just right for tarpon fishing.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Did it AGAIN - this past Saturday. 5 for 8 with a triple hook-up at one point. My wife and I went down for our anniversary and did a little tarpon fishing.

Again, fish swam up under the boat and hung out. This time, we had at least three doing it at one point. Just an amazing boat!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*A Pic*

A pic from this past weekend.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

this past saturday in POC was beautiful.. flat and blue looking all around.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Another pic...


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool Beans


----------

